# I was just Chased by a Stray cat *update w/ pics*



## AmberD (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't post much here any more, although I still lurk a lot.

I just had the most absurd experience, though, and I have to share. It's therapeutic.

My mom has some stray cats that visit her. She feeds them, and she even has a couple heated doghouses on her back deck. There is one long-time resident, a feral who has been around for 5+ years, and there have been multiple others who have come and gone. Some of them found their way inside with me or her, others disappear. Last night, I gave a beautiful orange and white cat who'd recently taken up residence there to one of my friends and co-workers. My parents have taken in more than their fair share of cats, and spent an incredible amount of money doing so. They can't take in any more. I'm at my limit, too. So as much as we feel for these outside rejects, we're helpless unless we can find someone willing to open up their home to one.

As I said, I just gave one away last night. He was a beautiful cat and easy to find someone to fall in love with him. So imagine my surprise when I stopped by today after work to let out their dog while they were out and I an greeted by a very vocal little black cat I've never seen before. I know the nature of the stray cat issue is when one goes, another takes its place, but really? REALLY? The little cat is probably about 8 months or so, long dirty hair, and very skinny. Loud, too. He got some love then followed me up onto the porch and tried to go inside the house with me! No boy, stay out. I let the dog out, and he wasn't afraid. Loved me up while I waited for the dog to do her business. Tried to go back inside when I let her in.

Then he tried to follow me to my truck. So I bolted. I RAN to the truck, and so did he. He ran right next to me. I hopped in the car and started to shut the door, but he was still there. I opened the door to shoo him away and he JUMPED IN. Now I have more than once stopped to let a stray dog in, but never a cat. I've caught plenty, but I have never had one jump in my vehicle. So then I just sat there, with a scrawny black kitty sharing my driver's seat, and I started to cry. It was painful enough leaving him outside, but I know I can't save them all, so I am used to that sadness. But what to do now? With a happy, hungry cat in my car? I couldn't just set it back out, because it wouldn't go away, and I might run it over.

I called my mom in bawling hysterics. I couldn't help it. Part of me was laughing at the absurdity of it, another bawling at the plight of yet one more homeless cat at the beginning of winter. But what could I do? I brought him home. He's in a dog crate, meowing at my pit bull mix, who is trying to lick him through the bars (scary dog that she is). But I don't know what to do now. I don't have $150 to put into getting him tested and neutered, I just don't. I have a dog with a tumor that needs to be removed, and a cat who is having seizures. Anyone want a nice black cat? I named him Chase.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: I was jut Chased by a Stray cat*

It breaks my heart that someone threw away this great kitty, who only wants to be loved. And you definitely have a kitty-magnet imbedded somewhere! 

Are there any rescues who would take in a tame cat? Could you put him on Craigslist? I'm sure your story and his picture would touch someone's heart.

Great name.


----------



## Moggy (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: I was jut Chased by a Stray cat*

Is there a rescue or organization that might help pay to get him tested and neutered? Can you talk to your vet and maybe get a discount or maybe get them to let you pay it out in small amounts over time? Poor little kitty.


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: I was jut Chased by a Stray cat*

Aww. he's a handsome boy. I hope you can find him a home!!


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: I was jut Chased by a Stray cat*

Hope you can find the handsome little boy a home. I wish him and you all the best in this situation.

Good luck


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: I was jut Chased by a Stray cat*

What a wonderful sweet boy! He looks just like my Tweezer. He really sounds like he deserves a special home of his own.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: I was jut Chased by a Stray cat*

I know what you mean. HOW can you fight persistence like that? You can't. You did what was right for him, even though his owners didn't 'do right' by him. I think I luff :luv you and I wish I could take him. He really does deserve a very special home of his own. Thank you for saving him.


----------



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: I was jut Chased by a Stray cat*

Very appropriate name too!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: I was jut Chased by a Stray cat*

awww, that boy just wants to be loved and he's not afraid to let nayone know it :luv 

I'm sure with a personality like his, he shouldnt have a hard time finding a home.


----------



## AmberD (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: I was jut Chased by a Stray cat*










I'm going to keep him.

In an amazing act of humanity (actually several), about half a dozen people on the Pit Bull Forum I frequent read my therapeutic venting post and offered to donate for Chase's neuter/test/vaccinations. There was never any expectation of donations, but people offered out of the blue. Add that to just the craziness of the situation, and I cannot possibly NOT keep him. Not to mention the fact that all the rescues and shelters are very much full, and even if they weren't, no one would want a skin-and-bones, dirty black cat. 

I KNOW that I cannot save them all. I have turned away many cats over the past couple years. I have taken in some strays, vetted them, and rehomed them. I have visited my parents countless times and seen the strays they have outside, some friendly, some not. The last one I gave away two night ago we couldn't even afford to vet first, though we gave her a small donation to help cover some of the cost. I would have loved that cat, but I couldn't afford it, and I don't think I could bring an adult cat in the house with my picky kitties. I help clean cages for the local rescue weekly, and every time I cry a little inside for the kittens that I want to take home, but I don't.

This one, I am keeping. He chose me with fierce determination, and some amazing people have made it possible for me give him the initial vet care he will need. He loves my dogs, and he loves us even more. His goal in life seems to be to either have as much of his body surface pressed against me, or else following me around the house. He's ugly, scrawny, and dirty, but he is mine. Maybe I am his.

Thanks to him, and my need to write silly stories about things that happen to me, I have had my faith in people renewed a bit. I've also been contacted by someone who may be able to take one of my mom's friendly strays:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: I was jut Chased by a Stray cat*

Awwwww, I'm so glad! He looks so much like Cleo!


----------



## Moggy (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: I was jut Chased by a Stray cat*

Congratulations on your knew kitty. Sometimes, you just have to keep them.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: I was jut Chased by a Stray cat*

Chase is an amazing cat! Ive never heard of a cat chasing someone & then jumping into a car!! What a guy! He really decided to take matters into his own paws! Then your friends on the pit bull forum~ this was just meant to be!!!!!

You really have saved this guys life. Ive had two brother who look very simular to Chase and theyve gone to adoption events for year now and no one gives them a second look. I even put bow ties and regular ties on them last event and nada! They are the sweetest guys too. 

Im sure Chase will give you back with so much love and happiness. May you have a rich and full journey thru life together. Congratulations on your new addition! How exciting!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: I was jut Chased by a Stray cat*



Heidi n Q said:


> He really does deserve a very special home of his own. Thank you for saving him.





AmberD said:


> I'm going to keep him.
> He chose me with fierce determination...


Looks like he found that Very Special Home Of His Own. I am *very* happy for you both. :luv So happy, I've got some boo-hoos in my eyes. I think I luff :luv your Pit forum peeps, too.


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: I was jut Chased by a Stray cat*

That is the most _wonderful_ news. I'm so happy that you can keep him, and those people on the pit bull forum are absolutely amazing. What a great end to a somehwhat shakey beginning!


----------



## AmberD (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: I was jut Chased by a Stray cat*

Chase really likes Josie, my pit mix. He rubs on her, and she nuzzles him. So with Chase home and feeling like death after his surgery, I've had him wrapped up on my lap, but one can only stay in one place for so long. My solution:









Right when she first got up there. She's not supposed to be on the couch and is a bit concerned about it.









Josie relaxed a little, and Chase turned around and snuggled up to her. 









He's loving the love, she's loving being on the couch. She kind of likes him, too.

Hopefully he'll feel better in the morning!


----------



## Moggy (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh what sweet pics! I love how they are all cuddled up on the couch together. I think chase is an amazing cat.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He seems to have slipped so easily into your home, it was like he was always meant to be there with you. :luv


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

Cutest. Thing. Ever.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Those are incrediblely sweet pictures! Esp when you know how new this kitty is. Its amazing they are so comfortable with each other right away! Your Pitty mix looks like a gentle soul.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Your pit is such a good nurse. It is just amazing that your forum friends could help you to keep this special, special kitty.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

congrats on your new friend, Amber. :mrgreen:


----------



## MEOWx4 (Apr 22, 2009)

he is so incredibly handsome!!! :luv I'm so glad you decided to keep him and people were able to help you out with his initial vet care. You are right, he chose you with fierce determination and now you've made him the happiest kitty ever! 

He actually reminds me of the stray I have taken in and am fostering. I am beginning to think I will not be able to give him away, and I know because of his age (approx. 8-9) that he will not be easy to adopt out plus he has taken a strong liking to me. He follows me EVERYWHERE and he just talks talks talks talks talks, mind you not much comes out as his meow is almost gone so most of the time it is broken grumbles but that doesn't stop him from opening his mouth wide with enthusiasm as if he's letting out the biggest meow ever! LOL :luv


----------



## AmberD (Dec 29, 2003)

Hoping for positive thoughts. Chase had a rough weekend. He's at the vet overnight after bloodwork showed a very high white blood cell count. I'll let you know if I find anything out.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*_closes eyes to send good thoughts and healing wishes to you and Chase_*


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Thinking good thoughts!! I assume he had FeLV and FIV testing done?


----------



## Moggy (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh no! Sending healing vibes your way Chase.


----------



## AmberD (Dec 29, 2003)

He's staying again tonight. Not looking so good. His liver function is off. I don't know if he's going to make it.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Chase, please come home and feel better.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, Amber, you dear heart, I was so happy you got kidnapped by this little stalker. Now, my prayers are for little Chase. I pray that God will touch that little body and heal him. My heart aches for both of you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

_good thoughts ~ healing wishes, good thoughts ~ healing wishes, good thoughts ~ healing wishes, good thoughts ~ healing wishes_


----------



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

I think you should be comforted in the idea that maybe he knew something was wrong and needed to find someone who could help him


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh Amber, my heart is aching for you and Chase. I hope he take a turn for the best. He’s been with you such a short time and with us but I’m sure everyone is looking forward to reading more about this spectacular little guy. Sending good thoughts your way. Hang in there. atback


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

~ thoughts ~ prayers ~ thoughts ~ prayers ~ thoughts ~ prayers ~ thoughts ~ prayers ~


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. Please feel better soon Chase.


----------



## Moggy (Oct 27, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## MEOWx4 (Apr 22, 2009)

I hope that Chase is recovering  sending my thoughts and prayers and lots of kitty love!!


----------



## AmberD (Dec 29, 2003)

Chase is still with me, thank you for caring  I'm sorry I didn't update you guys sooner, I thought I had. My fault.

Chase came home the day before Thanksgiving. They're not entirely sure what is wrong. After several blood tests, they do know that his liver function is off and his blood isn't clotting. It all seems to point to rat poison. He's taking vitamin K daily, which is an antidote to the rat poison they think he ingested. He's still got low energy levels, but he is much more alert and happy than he was in the hospital. I almost gave up hope seeing his bony little frame lingering in the cage there. 

He stays crated much of the time here, but he gets to wander now and then, which he enjoys greatly. He just has to rest after a walk into another room. He i eating and drinking great, which is great. A symptom of liver disease is anorexia, so I take his voracious eating as a wonderful thing. I think he's gaining weight, but his spine, hips and rib are still painfully obvious. He'll go back in a few days for another test probably. I'm trying to stay hopeful. He's an amazing cat.

Unfortunately, we're almost positive the kitty I posted a picture of earlier is dead. We had a rescue that was going to take him after Thanksgiving, and he disappeared a couple days before, and we haven't seen him since. He disappeared for a few days several weeks ago and came back underweight and acting funny. We thought he'd either been hit by a car or was poisoned, but since he stuck around, we thought he was getting better. Until this experience, I never realized that the most common poisons actually act very slowly instead of quickly. Poor guy was probably in pain for a couple weeks, and we didn't realize. I cannot fathom someone poisoning anything, let alone friendly neighborhood kitties. And such a slow, torturous process!

Sooo... keep Chase in your thoughts, and I will do better about keeping you updated!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad Chase is doing a bit better. Like you, I find it hard to believe that anyone could deliberately poison him or your other little friend. It's possible they ingested a mouse or rat that had been poisoned. 

I so hope that Chase recovers completely.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations on your new friend, Amber! Fingers and paws crossed for Chase and you.


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

SO glad to see that he's getting to stay with you! Many many good thoughts for his recovery and hopefully the other kitty shows up soon and is ok! I'm actually on the PB forum as well (nena103102), nice to see a fellow PBer with such a "vicious" cat loving PB


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Wonderful news about Chase. I'm glad he has an appetite. That sweet boy deserves a long and happy life being loved by his chosen person!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Whew! What an awesome update! I just wanted to comment, I think it would take a good bit of dedication to deliberately poison a cat but I think it would be *very* easy for a kitty to catch/eat a rodent who was suffering itself from poison ingestion... 
_My friend's little dog (Papillon) was rummaging around her boyfriend's garage while they were working out there and came out from behind something with a *brick* of poisin stuck to her teeth! Her boyfriend had forgotten he'd put out poison. Yikes! Anyhow, vet visit and loads of vitamin K put her little dog back-to-rights_, so I am very hopeful that Chase will have a full recovery.
h


----------



## AmberD (Dec 29, 2003)

I did consider that the cats may have eaten poisoned mice, but I'm just not confident about that. I don't know much about wild mice, but it seems quite cold for them to be very active right now. I think it'd be very easy for someone to mix some rat poison into some cat food, tuna, etc and leave it out for the stray cats if they didn't like them. Either way, someone is putting out poison for some animals, and I think it's a truly tragic way to die.



Heidi n Q said:


> _My friend's little dog (Papillon) was rummaging around her boyfriend's garage while they were working out there and came out from behind something with a *brick* of poisin stuck to her teeth! Her boyfriend had forgotten he'd put out poison. Yikes! Anyhow, vet visit and loads of vitamin K put her little dog back-to-rights_, so I am very hopeful that Chase will have a full recovery.
> h


I hope so. Unfortunately, we have no idea when Chase ingested the poison. It was a week between the day I picked him up and the day they decided he might've been poisoned and started him on vitamin K, and he was emaciated when I picked him up. Either the poison had been affecting him (and his liver esp) for some time to cause the emaciation, or he was potentially having liver problems before hand... they're not even sure he did have poison, it's just a best-guess situation.

He's been kind of slow and mopey today, but who could blame him. As long as he eats with vigor, I will remain hopeful.


----------



## AmberD (Dec 29, 2003)

I took Chase to the vet today. He has not gained any weight since I found him, despite eating 9oz of canned food daily, with a bowl of dry at his disposal. He was wormed the first visit and has since tested negative for parasites. His gums are still pale, but not as pale as before. He does not have diarrhea any more, but he poops frequently and in large quantities (he is eating Blue Buffalo Wilderness canned, which is 95% chicken/turkey, and Diamond Naturals dry - no corn, by products, etc). Everything is still up in the air.

On a bright note, the cat is HAPPY. He started purring last week, and in the past 2 days he has started scratching the furniture! Generally a bad thing, but it makes me happy that he cares enough to do it. His coat is still scraggly but is softer and much less greasy. He refuses to be in his crate if people are home (he stays in there when we are gone and at night) and likes to look outside. He thinks he wants out, silly boy.

He has ended up costing me a fortune, and it's nowhere near done, but I'm not turning my back on him now. So keep sending positive thoughts his way, and I will let you know if/when something changes, for better or worse!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Awesome pic with the orange kitty behind him. :luv He looks very comfortable.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm just now seeing this thread. Amber, you are my hero. Chase is very lucky (and a very tenacious little guy). How is he doing now?


----------



## AmberD (Dec 29, 2003)

my4kitties said:


> I'm just now seeing this thread. Amber, you are my hero. Chase is very lucky (and a very tenacious little guy). How is he doing now?


Ahhh... Not great. Randomly developed diarrhea again this weekend, and today he's pretty slow and not eating a lot. He's very cuddly (curled up against me, purring, right this second), but that just makes me think of how he was in the very beginning, not the active kitty he has been the past couple weeks. He's going to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*_sending thoughts, prayers and healing wishes out to Chase for tomorrow_*


----------

